# Fastback Spoke Size



## schwinnbikebobb (Jun 5, 2016)

Are the spokes the same length on a 69 rear 5 speed and coaster Fastback wheel?


----------



## island schwinn (Jun 5, 2016)

5 speed are 8-1/2 and coaster are 8-3/8.


----------



## schwinnbikebobb (Jun 6, 2016)

Thanks Brian!


----------

